# 22.11.63: la serie evento di J. J. Abrams



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Gennaio 2016)

22.11.63: la nuova serie di J. J. Abrams, tratta dal romanzo scritto da Stephen King. Il protagonista è James Franco.

Dove vedere 22.11.63?

La Serie verrà trasmessa in esclusiva, in Italia, su Fox.

James Franco è un professore di letteratura che un giorno scoprirà un passaggio temporale.
Il suo scopo? Tornare nel passato e salvare Kennedy


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Gennaio 2016)

Vi dico solo che il libro è CLAMOROSO
Se la serie sarà bella anche solo la metà del libro, allora siamo davanti ad un capolavoro annunciato


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Non conosco il libro e sono curiosissimo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non conosco il libro e sono curiosissimo.



ti dico solo che è uno dei suoi migliori libri
Nulla da invidiare a Shining, It etc etc
Siamo su vette altissime


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Stephen Kong da molti viene snobbato in quanto etichettato come scrittore Horror..ma se uno lo legge rimane abbagliato dal suo modo di scrivere divino..un vero genio...peccato solo ci sia di mezzo JJ Abramas che mi fa pietà..

In ogni caso prima voglio leggere il libro


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2016)

Appena finito il libro è uno dei suoi migliori. It è quello che mi ha dato più emozioni, un capolavoro, ma tutti i suoi libri sono da leggere disegna i personaggi come nessuno. Gli ho letti quasi tutti i primi 30/40 sicuro 

Non mi aspetto granchè dalla serie visti i precedenti. Solo poche trasposizioni hanno reso onore ai libri come succede sempre daltronde. Mi vengono in mente shining, misery, il miglio verde, dolores claiborne...al momento ricordo solo questi. Ah anche le ali della libertà tratto da un racconto breve.


----------



## BB7 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sto leggendo il libro proprio in questo periodo, sono a metà circa ed è molto coinvolgente


----------



## Love (1 Febbraio 2016)

quando parte su fox??? a questo punto ansioso di guardarlo...


----------



## malos (2 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno che non sia una capra come me col pc se vuole lo metta lui direttamente da youtube.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Febbraio 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> quando parte su fox??? a questo punto ansioso di guardarlo...



Primavera


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

Uscita la prima puntata.


----------



## Love (18 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uscita la prima puntata.



dove??? sky???


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2016)

No! Online

Guardatela che poi la tolgo 

nowvideo.li/video/4c77894b92d52


----------



## malos (19 Febbraio 2016)

Deludente la prima puntata come previsto. Poi Franco ha il carisma di una rapa, come attore poi...


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2016)

A me non è dispiaciuta!


----------



## malos (19 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me non è dispiaciuta!



Probabilmente ho sbagliato a leggere prima il libro e poi vederla, dovevo fare il contrario. Sono al 99% sempre deluso dalle trasposizioni televisive. Comunque un altro attore era d'obbligo.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2016)

La seconda puntata

QUI -) nowvideo.li/video/d9aba5c06c72a


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2016)

ho visto la pubblicità prima su sky, parte fra 1 settimana. 

non ho letto il libro quindi non so cosa aspettarmi, può essere bello come una boiata totale. 
penso lo guarderò, almeno all'inizio per vedere com'è.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

Sono alla penultima puntata. E' guardabile, nulla di clamoroso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Per me una grossa delusione dopo i primi due bellissimi episodi, che erano stati veramente intriganti e lasciavano presagire tante belle cose. Da lì in poi è stato un calo vertiginoso.


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me una grossa delusione dopo i primi due bellissimi episodi, che erano stati veramente intriganti e lasciavano presagire tante belle cose. Da lì in poi è stato un calo vertiginoso.



Come in tutte le serie di JJ Abrams.


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2016)

Il libro è veramente bellissimo, uno dei migliori di sempre di King. Spero che la serie non deluda perché c'é grandissimo potenziale.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Aprile 2016)

JJ Abramas continua a deludermi


----------



## Julian4674 (5 Aprile 2016)

libro fantastico, completa il mio personalissimo podio dei lavori di King, ti prende dalla prima all'ultima pagina, sono curiosissimo di vederla lunedì prossimo


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Buona l'ultima puntata. Mi è piaciuta.

Nel complesso, serie sufficiente.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buona l'ultima puntata. Mi è piaciuta.
> 
> Nel complesso, serie sufficiente.



ma è antologica, tipo true detective, o è previsto un seguito ?


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma è antologica, tipo true detective, o è previsto un seguito ?



Nono. E' finita del tutto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2016)

Finale stupendo che risolleva un po' il mio giudizio. Voto complessivo 6,5.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

Visto la prima puntata?

Bomba atomica


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2016)

la guardo dopo mentre mangio.. allora consigliate di vederla tutta ??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la guardo dopo mentre mangio.. allora consigliate di vederla tutta ??



Complessivamente si, vale comunque la pena darci un occhio. Tuttavia bisogna tenere presente che il meglio lo dà solo nella prima, nella seconda e nell'ultima puntata. In mezzo non è un granchè.


----------

